#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  >  清明西湖遊（圖多注意！）

## 雪麒

清明節正好有高中同學前來遊玩。有朋自遠方來，不亦樂乎⊙w⊙～
所以，帶著自己平常記板書用的小卡片機就出動了:3
以下是時間順序排列的各種照片，註釋在圖片下方～

西湖縱覽



西湖斷橋，就這一張足以說明清明小長假的遊客潮是多麼恐怖……（望

中山公園裡的萬菊亭。中山公園就在西湖旁，是康熙年間的行宮～

還是中山公園

西泠印社，在金石篆刻方面歷史極為悠久，成就極高的著名學術團體

西泠印社中俯觀西湖

西泠印社一景


西泠印社入口


孤山公園景色

亭子是蘇小小亭，假期遊客真是超多……



曲院風荷






曲院風荷的景象:3

嘗試一下新角度～



鏡頭角度都不需要怎麼選，隨便拍都是美景啦～～

接著和同學在西湖邊喝了半小時的茶，真是難得的清閒啊⊙w⊙～


喝完茶接著出發～



杭州花圃




西湖旁的杭州花圃，也是遊玩的好去處～





杭州花圃裡的景色～


最後，返回學校路上遇到一隻大狗，好漂亮毛好順:3

----------


## wingwolf

西湖不愧素有“人間天堂”之稱，果然好漂亮！
真的有種隨便咔嚓一張都是美景的感覺！
非常喜歡有天空、深色的樹幹、金綠的樹葉的那些照片
尤其是樹幹筆直且帶著些由下往上的角度的那些！:3
紅葉、青水、銀天(?)、綠樹，與灰白的石路和古典的建築組合在一起，也是別有一番和諧之美~
場景非常贊呢！
蠻想有機會能去杭州玩玩呢，上次爹地出差去那邊居然沒有拍照，居然！

最後一隻，嗯看起來像邊境但眼睛毛色好奇怪的狗狗好可愛WWW

感謝雪麒分享這些美麗的照片⊙ω⊙

----------


## 靛紫喵龍

昨天去到纜車排隊站看到遊客的數量真的....可以用龐大形容 (同望

萬菊亭那張如果是照正面仰視應該會更顯霸氣
樹葉落在湖面上是個很好的意境
開始時沒多少陽光 後來因為強烈的陽光映照令景色生色不少
話說這喝茶的環境又好棒!
香港很小地方的樹木可以繁盛到這個級數
或者應該說太被人工化 失去了自然美

有機會也好想去去西湖遊歷一番呢 至於日子還是找平日好了 ~

----------


## 狼王白牙

西湖目前是世界文化遺產之一，
就歷史而言，這裡具有非常特殊的意義，

除了招待了不少外賓，一千年以來，受到各朝代的整理，許多文人亦以這裡為詩的材料。
這裡象徵著傳統中國美景，1937 年的會談更象徵著一次偉大的合作。
雪麒簡直也是攝影師的材料，雖然沒有去過此地，不過也有了日後旅遊的目標了。

----------


## 雪麒

To 羽狼：
西湖周邊確實風景超好的～
只要天氣好風和日麗，真是處處皆風景啊～～
樹幹的照片可不只是有點由下往上哦，是把相機放在地上以幾乎和地面平行的角度照的:3
不過即使這樣依然照不到頂，嗯，這一片樹真是超高的啊！


歡迎羽狼來玩哦～
杭州景點超多的，單反在這裡一定可以派上大用場:3
←免費導遊在此⊙w⊙～


To 喵龍：
西湖的遊客在放假期間真的超多的～尤其還是時節超Nice風和日麗柳絮飄飛的清明節
對了還有一點，雖然是絕對的5A級景區，但西湖及其絕大多數景點（西湖十景等）都是全開放不收門票的～
西湖周圍一圈居然連路都走不通，斷橋白堤上面更是一片人海，這樣走下去只怕斷橋真的要斷了:3
不過真正人多的其實就那麼幾個點，還要看時間
曲院風荷裡的人真的好少的說～～拍個照喝個茶都超順利的:3
杭州花圃人也不算多，大部分就是本地人在草坪上鋪張布然後悠閒地吃點心+午睡～
所以只要找好路線即使是節假日也可以玩得很Nice的～～～～歡迎來玩哦⊙w⊙～


To 白牙：
西湖在中華文化裡當然佔有極其重要的地位，關於西湖的詩句真是數也數不清呢～
雖然有看過攝影方面的書，不過攝影師真不敢當啦，小卡片機根本就是懶獸專用～（炸！
歷史事件當然也不少，順便一提，樓外樓酒店（菜館？）至今仍在西子湖畔營業哦，重溫歷史不妨來此聚一餐:3
不過價格嘛……（望

----------

